# Anyone used a Weber rotisserie?



## bullseye (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the *Weber 2290 22-1/2-Inch Charcoal Kettle Rotisserie?  **Link

*I can see lots of possibilities for this.  I have used my Weber kettle a lot, but this seems like it would expand my grilling repertoire quite a bit.  What do you think?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2007)

There are some advantages to a rotisserie. You can cook and baste large items like chickens and turkeys without repeatedly opening the grill and losing heat.

However, I can't think of anything you NEED a rotisserie to cook on the Weber.

You're just going to have to justify this purchase on the basis that it's a cool new toy.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 6, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> There are some advantages to a rotisserie. You can cook and baste large items like chickens and turkeys without repeatedly opening the grill and losing heat.
> 
> However, I can't think of anything you NEED a rotisserie to cook on the Weber.
> 
> You're just going to have to justify this purchase on the basis that it's a cool new toy.



Thanks, Andy, for the reality check.  It's true that I can think of few things I can't cook on the Weber, and none of those are magically made possible with the rotisserie.  I still may get it, just to play.  Too bad, though, that you couldn't tell me I _need_ this toy--um-- grilling essential!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2007)

bullseye said:


> Thanks, Andy, for the reality check. It's true that I can think of few things I can't cook on the Weber, and none of those are magically made possible with the rotisserie. I still may get it, just to play. Too bad, though, that you couldn't tell me I _need_ this toy--um-- grilling essential!


 

You absolutely have to get this piece of equipment.  The very existance of mankind hangs in the balance.  I'm available to taste test your first efforts.  Just dial 1-800-Eat-4Free.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 6, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> You absolutely have to get this piece of equipment.  The very existance of mankind hangs in the balance.  I'm available to taste test your first efforts.  Just dial 1-800-Eat-4Free.



I knew it!


----------



## QSis (Sep 6, 2007)

I love mine! It takes the indirect cooking of a Weber kettle up to another level, with the entire surface of the meat getting equally crispy.

I use it mostly on fattier cuts, like chicken wings (I got the basket attachment), duck, and leg of lamb. I've also done a prime rib and a pork loin, but it offends me shove a spit through the middle of those pieces of beautiful meat.

The kettle does an excellent job of indirect cooking, so a rotiss is NOT really necessary. But I wouldn't give mine up!

Lee


----------



## bullseye (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input, Lee.  I haven't seen the basket attachment; I'll go alooking!


----------



## west coast smoker (Jan 10, 2008)

I love my mine also.  It is fabulous for prime rib, it actually cooks faster and tastes better.  it is also good for a small turkey, and whole chickens.  I brined a 13lb turkey and cooked it on mine.  WOW was it good n juicy


----------



## beerco (Jan 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> However, I can't think of anything you NEED a rotisserie to cook on the Weber.


 
Schweinshaxe!

Index of /schweinshaxen


----------



## ericajones80 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm definitely a big fan of this rotisserie.  Everything we have made on it has been really juicy and perfectly cooked.


----------



## attie (May 4, 2008)

ericajones80 said:


> I'm definitely a big fan of this rotisserie.  Everything we have made on it has been really juicy and perfectly cooked.



I have a rotisserie over our BBQ but my first attempt at cooking a piece of pork didn't work out to well


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2008)

What are you making there attie?  Blackened what?


oops, I better go check on the ribs


----------



## attie (May 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> What are you making there attie?  Blackened what?
> 
> 
> oops, I better go check on the ribs



That WAS a piece of roasting pork pacanis, once it caught fire the fat fed it and the flames got higher and higher until we ended up with a little black ball --- it was crispy


----------

